# Long term parking Alicante airport



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey,

in may I have to fly out from Alicante for 9 days (friday-sunday). So now I am looking for a decent long term parking company at Alicante Airport. Anyone has experience with one of those?


Sebastian


----------



## RobFreeman (Jul 27, 2009)

I use Low Cost Parking, they have always been cheap and helpful. Rob


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Hope you find something... I got stung in their new multi storey the other week, cost an arm and a leg for 3 days!


----------



## jmhalton (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi, I have always used Royal Parking, they are helpful, reasonably priced and take you to and from the Airport with minimum delay.
Book in advance 965 683 360.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

When we have needed long term parking, we have always used Victoria Parking

Parking Alicante. Parking Valencia. Parking Barcelona.

They charge about €35 per week. This includes a shuttle to and from the airport.


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Thanks guys, looks like you all had positive experience with different companies, I guess I go with the one that's easiest to reach via the motorway coming down from Valencia


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

They are all in the same area which is roughly between the motorway and the airport.

If you are from Valencia maybe you could help me with parking there. 

I posted before without success.

I need somewhere to park for a week near the cruise terminal in Valencia. Any ideas?

Sorry, since posting this, I notice you are in Benissa not Valencia. Maybe you still might know.


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> They are all in the same area which is roughly between the motorway and the airport.
> 
> If you are from Valencia maybe you could help me with parking there.
> 
> ...


No sorry, I was just talking about the direction. We're living half way between Valencia and Alicante. Actually I am ashamed to admit, that I have never been in Valencia.


----------



## jmhalton (Apr 4, 2008)

DunWorkin said:


> They are all in the same area which is roughly between the motorway and the airport.
> 
> If you are from Valencia maybe you could help me with parking there.
> 
> ...


I parked at Victoria Parking near Valencia airport for 5 weeks last year, indoors too. No problems here. Maybe they will run you to the Cruise Terminal since previously parking in Valencia was difficult to find.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

jmhalton said:


> I parked at Victoria Parking near Valencia airport for 5 weeks last year, indoors too. No problems here. Maybe they will run you to the Cruise Terminal since previously parking in Valencia was difficult to find.


Thanks, That is an idea. 

I have sent them an email to see if they can do a shuttle to the port. I have used them in Alicante and was pleased with their service.


----------



## patribis (Jun 28, 2011)

I have used Terminal Parking twice, highly recommended!!! Cheap, two minutes away from the airport and you don´t need to leave the keays to the staff.


----------

